# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Delonghi stirella vvx 1655 - Πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας νερoύ στο boiler

## Zoifio

Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή. Δεν  δουλεύει η αντλία και ανάβει το λαμπάκι της έλλειψης νερού. Διάβασα το  παρακάτω ποστ http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67949 το  οποίο βρήκα πολύ διαφωτιστικό. Είχα ήδη ελέγξει την αντλία ή οποία  δουλεύει κανονικά. Προσπάθησα να κατανοήσω το κύκλωμα και όπως  προανέφερα με βοήθησε το παραπάνω ποστ. Έβλεπα ότι ο ένας   θερμοστάτης (155) ήταν αρχικά ανοιχτός αλλά δεν ήξερα αν αυτό είναι σωστό γιατί σε κάποια site ανταλλακτικών τον δίνανε ως NC , αλλά το μέλος diony (Κώστας ) μου απάντησε ότι πρέπει να είναι ΝΟ το οποίο διαπίστωσα τελικά και εγώ, ενώ ο δεύτερος είναι NC 170oC. Αρχικά η αντλία δεν  έπαιρνε καθόλου εντολή αλλά αφού  πείραξα λίγο τον 155 δούλεψε αλλά  σχεδόν αμέσως άνοιξε ο 170 και έκοψε την παροχή. Να υποθέσω ότι ο 155  έχει πρόβλημα και αργεί να κλείσει κύκλωμα οπότε πιάνει θερμοκρασία ο  170 ; Θα ήθελα την    βοήθεια σαςdelonghi.jpg

----------


## diony

Πιθανό να φταίει ο θερμοστάτης με τη ΝΟ επαφή , έχε όμως κατά νου πως πολλά  ατμοσυστήματα έχουν *και* φλοτεροδιακόπτη , ο οποίος κόβει και αυτός την αντλία πλήρωσης αν δεν έχει να τραβήξει από το δοχείο κρύο νερό , για να την προστατέψει από συνεχή λειτουργία

----------


## Zoifio

Τελικά λειτούργησε το σύστημα αφού έκανα και ένα πολύ καλό καθαρισμό από  τα άλατα του boiler. Παραθέτω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του μήπως και φανεί  χρήσιμο σε κάποιον μελλοντικά. Ανοίγοντας το σίδερο λειτουργεί η  αντίσταση, μόλις πιάσει τους 155 κλείνει ο ΝΟ θερμοστάτης και ξεκινάει η  αντλία πλήρωσης. Λόγο της δημιουργίας ατμού ανεβαίνει η πίεση και μόλις  πιάσει την καθορισμένη (δεν την ξέρω) ανοίγει ο διακόπτης του  πιεζοστάτη και σταματά και η αντίσταση και ή αντλία. Μόλις πέσει η πίεση  κλείνει πάλι ο διακόπτης του πιεζοστάτη και η διαδικασία συνεχίζεται  όπως ξεκίνησε. Αν δεν υπάρχει νερό ανοίγει ο NC θερμοστάτης και σταματά η  αντλία.

----------

diony (22-07-19)

----------


## Zoifio

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι άλλαξα και την θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα του θερμοστάτη ΝΟ. Να ευχαριστήσω επίσης τον Κώστα (diony) για την βοήθειά του στην προσπάθεια μου να κατανοήσω την αρχή λειτουργίας του ατμοσίδερου και να το επιδιορθώσω.

----------

diony (22-07-19)

----------


## Proedros.1

Καλησπέρα. Εχω το ίδιο ατμοσιδερο καινουριο αχρησιμοποίητο. Αγορασμενο 5 χρονια πριν και ηταν αποθηκευμένο τόσο καιρό. Το εβαλα να δουλεψει και δεν πεταει ατμο. Το νερό το ζεστενει. Οταν παταω το κουμπι για να βγαλει ατμο ακουγενετε ενα μικρός θορυβος. Δηλαδη το κουμπι δινει εντολή αλλα δεν ερχετε ατμος στο σιδερο.
Από που να ξεκινήσω??

----------


## Fordakias

" Οταν παταω το κουμπι για να βγαλει ατμο ακουγενετε ενα μικρός θορυβος. Δηλαδη το κουμπι δινει εντολή αλλα δεν ερχετε ατμος στο σιδερο."+


Μάλλον έχει κολλήσει το έμβολο της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής βαλβίδας. Ο ήχος που ακούς θα πρέπει να είναι τόσο έντονος ώστε να καταλάβεις ότι χτυπάει το έμβολο.

----------


## Proedros.1

Το σιδερο μετα απο παρατεταμενα πατηματα του κουμπιου δουλεψε. Αλλα πολλες φορες κολαει παλι και ενω δινει εντολη δεν πεταει ατμο. Τι θα πρέπει να αλλάξω?? Το έλυσα αλλά δεν ακούμπησα τίποτα γιατί είδα 2 "βαλβιδες" στη πάνω μέρος και μια στη κάτω. ( Δεν ξερω αν λεγονται βαλβιδες η καπως αλιως.) Ποιο Από τα 3 θέλει αλαγμα. Γιατί ειμαι και επαρχία και είναι δύσκολο να βρω μάστορα που να είναι και έμπιστος.

----------

